# I found a Bosch Sawzall for 79.00



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

http://www.buckeyetoolsupply.com/Sh...vpid/7263453/vpcsid/0/SFV/32842/sret/42202237

I've been eyeing this particular model (1646B) for some time.

The CPO websites have had it listed from 199.99 to 209.99, just the bare tool like I bought the one above.

I then went onto Amazon and found it listed under that website for 95 dollars, then went on to their *main* website and found it for 79.00. Looking at their reviews on Amazon they had a 95% good rating and over 1200 ratings, so they seem to do good business.

I kept checking to make sure it was new and nothing I read said otherwise, though I wouldn't mind refurbished. I DID notice it's made in China, which had me hesitant, but the model number matches what I've been looking for, and I figure, if it's a legit new tool, I can get the Bosch Provantage Warranty for 3 years, so I'm going to check all that when it comes. If it's legit, then this is a steal, since I already own 3 batteries. Wanted to pass that around for anyone that may own Bosch's 18 volt NiCd batteries, still.

It should fit nicely in my Veto XXL-F bag.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

don't buy anything too pretty when on too short notice you can/will be sent too far from where you have your tools out. comprende?

beyond that...
Battery/Charger: Not Included 
Country of Origin: China 


all equal not quite the bargain it seems


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

BryanMD said:


> don't buy anything too pretty when on too short notice you can/will be sent too far from where you have your tools out. comprende?
> 
> beyond that...
> Battery/Charger: Not Included
> ...


No...not quite, that sentence was confusing.

Actually I'm not sure I understand any of it.

Are you drunk?


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

tools easiest to grab cause the owner is off chasing down something get stolen first.
nice tools get stolen second.

18V saws without batteries and chargers are useless
china crap is china crap whatever the price

clearer?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

BryanMD said:


> tools easiest to grab cause the owner is off chasing down something get stolen first.
> nice tools get stolen second.
> 
> 18V saws without batteries and chargers are useless
> ...


Yes, but did you read my post?

Like I said I already own 3 batteries since I already have an 18 volt hammer drill and a bosch radio. That's why the lack of batteries wasn't a concern.

I tried to compare that same model to others, but none of the others on-line specified their place of origin, and since even Milwaukee now is manufacturing in China, and DeWalt in Mexico (and China), it's kind of a lost cause. So long as I can register it for the warranty, I shouldn't need to return it.

Oh, and I while I can't guarantee none of my tools are stolen all the time, the fact I can lock it hidden away in my bag is at least a step I can take. Worry about my bag being swiped all together is a risk I must take if I'm going to continue working in this idustry. Plus I'm working with pipe so much I don't see any reason why it would ever need to be left behind. I'll definitely be using it more than my hammer drill since my 10.8 volt baby drill can handle most jobs, anyway.

And $hit, that's one reason why I like owning Bosch, most people don't carry that brand too often.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

hell, most everything is made in china now. even stuff that is stamped made in USA, is made there....they just have their own made in USA stamp. Same as with forged Louis Vuitton purses. Fakes are everywhere, and the stamp on them is not neccesarily the truth.


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> hell, most everything is made in china now. even stuff that is stamped made in USA, is made there....they just have their own made in USA stamp. Same as with forged Louis Vuitton purses. Fakes are everywhere, and the stamp on them is not neccesarily the truth.


 
Sure its true... you just have to read the fine print. The stamp itself IS made in USA..... and you thought they where refering to the tool


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> hell, most everything is made in china now. even stuff that is stamped made in USA, is made there....they just have their own made in USA stamp. Same as with forged Louis Vuitton purses. Fakes are everywhere, and the stamp on them is not neccesarily the truth.


 
Are you using a Faux Vuitton bag for tools now?


----------



## st0mps (Aug 19, 2009)

my hilti 181 screwgun says made in china everything is made there no matter what name brand


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Are you using a Faux Vuitton bag for tools now?


 Haven't seen that tool bag yet.:laughing:


----------



## Speedskater (Oct 2, 2009)

That Buckeye company does not have a telephone number, a P.O. Box number or an address to send returns, strange very strange.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Speedskater said:


> That Buckeye company does not have a telephone number, a P.O. Box number or an address to send returns, strange very strange.


That's true, I didn't look at that.

Well, I already purchased it, with insurance for USPS.

So if it's "lost" in the mail, it should be covered, and if I never get the product, and things aren't resolved I'll call up my credit card company.

Like I said, they had mostly positive reviews on Amazon, so hopefully that's all legit.

We'll see.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

There is no such thing. It can't be a Bosch by definition :no:

Sawzall® is a registered trademark of the Milwaukee Electric Tool Corp.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

kbsparky said:


> There is no such thing. It can't be a Bosch by definition :no:
> 
> Sawzall® is a registered trademark of the Milwaukee Electric Tool Corp.


Who's a smarta$$, raise your hand!

I found a Bosch _*cordless 18 volt reciprocating saw.*_


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> Who's a smarta$$, raise your hand!...


Better than being a Dumba$$ :laughing:


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Are you using a Faux Vuitton bag for tools now?


no, but now I think I may.........thanks for the idea....I used to use a flowery makeup case though.......:laughing:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

kbsparky said:


> Better than being a Dumba$$ :laughing:


 You must be the kind of person that refers to a pair of klein's as "lineman's pliers", and a channellocks as "tongue and groove adjustable pliers".


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

kbsparky said:


> Better than being a Dumba$$ :laughing:



:laughing::laughing:

Hey I found a _reciprocating saw_ for just $39.99. :jester:












It must be a good one because it manufacturer is _'Chicago Electric Tools'_.

Variable Speed Reciprocating Saw


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> You must be the kind of person that refers to a pair of klein's as "lineman's pliers", and a channellocks as "tongue and groove adjustable pliers".


Not at all. I use genuine Klein's as well as the real Channel Locks. :whistling2:


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> :laughing::laughing:
> 
> Hey I found a _reciprocating saw_ for just $39.99. :jester:
> 
> ...


Harbor Freight junk?


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> :laughing::laughing:
> 
> Hey I found a _reciprocating saw_ for just $39.99. :jester:
> 
> ...


If thats made by Chicago Electric why is that a cord instead of greenfield, or sealtight?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> Who's a smarta$$, raise your hand!
> 
> I found a Bosch _*cordless 18 volt reciprocating saw.*_


 
If you have batteries and a charger then I think you did good. That saw is a handy size/weight and works pretty good for most jobs. It doesn't have the balls of a Milwaukee or Hilti but you wouldn't get their battery for that price. Just keep an eye on it so it doesn't sprout legs.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

Speedskater said:


> That Buckeye company does not have a telephone number, a P.O. Box number or an address to send returns, strange very strange.


Not to mention their price is over 1/2 of the cost that Bosch gives distributors. There is something up with that sawzall. Even the recons are almost 2x the cost to distributors.

JJ


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I'll be getting it Wednesday, according to the tracking number.

I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Yep.

I was scammed.

It wasn't that badass looking model, it's an older one, albeit new.

No hook or nothing.

I was gonna return it when I realized I just got a sawzall for 80 bucks.

Cuts all the same, so f*ck it.


----------



## Johnpaul (Oct 2, 2008)

Chinese factories are making tools for all the major US and German tool companies and in particular the hole cutters and drill bits that are engineered for the German market have to meet government quality standards unlike stuff sold in the USA where anything goes and it is always caveat emptor. 

In Germany there is no stud construction just concrete of varying thicknesses, including the floors and ceilings so naturally they have developed the best concrete working tools around. 

American tool companies seem to be intent on turning out more gadgets like jobsite boom boxes than really innovative tools. I am surprised at how difficult it is to find bits or hole cutters that are not high speed steel. I end up getting something made in China to get tungsten carbide cutting tips. Milwaukee and Lenox do provide a diamond file so you can resharpen their HSS cutters but this is not really a solution.


----------

